# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  مامون ابوشيبه ... قلم فى الساحه

## فراس الشفيع

*التورنادو







* ارتقى النجم المالي محمد تراوري (التورنادو) صدارة هدافي الدوري الممتاز برصيد 6 أهداف مؤكداً إنه محترف هداف لا يشق له غبار، وإننا كنا على حق بمطالباتنا المستمرة لإعادته لاسيماً إنه يحمل الجنسية السودانية، وهي ميزة كبيرة بعد قرار إيقاف التجنيس.
* وكانت هناك أصوات كثيرة ترفض عودته على أساس إنه لاعب مدلل وغير منضبط..
* لكننا أكدنا إن غياب تراوري في الموسم الفائت لم يأت بسبب تمرده أو دلاله.. بل المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو هو الذي أبعده بسبب الخلاف الشخصي معه حول مبالغ دولارية مستحقة لتراوري كان قد دفعها غارزيتو كي يسافر تراوري مع فريق الهلال في إحدى السفريات.. وبعد العودة طلب غارزيتو من تراوري رد المبالغ ولكن تراوري رفض وقال لغارزيتو عليك أن تستلم المبلغ من إدارة الهلال..
* تراوري لا يتهاون إلا عندما يقصرون معه في حقوقه.. ولهذا قلنا إن الإدارة الذكية الحصيفة تحرص على منح تراوري كل حقوقه أولاً بأول كي تضمن استمرارية اللاعب مع الفريق ومن ثم الاستفادة منه كلاعب هداف..
* لهذا ننصح لجنة التسيير بشدة كي تبذل كل الجهود من أجل الإيفاء بحقوق تراوري وبقية زملائه الأجانب والوطنيين أولاً بأول ويشمل ذلك المرتبات وحوافز المباريات.. بجانب متأخرات حقوق التسجيل..
* ونتمنى أن تكون اللجنة قد جهزت كل مستحقات اللاعبين عن شهر فبراير الحالي حتى يكون جميع اللاعبين في معنويات عالية وشهية مفتوحة قبل السفر إلى نيجيريا لأداء مباراة الذهاب الأفريقية في مواجهة فريق واري وولفز الشرس يوم 11 أو 12 مارس القادم.
* من العيوب الفنية للاعب تراوري ضعف التركيز أحياناً لحظة التهديف فنشاهده يهدف بطريقة ميتة و(فشنك) أو يطيح بالكرات بعيداً عن الخشبات، لهذا كثيراً ما نشاهده يظهر التحسر على ضياع الفرص.. وأحياناً تشعر أنه يمارس الأنانية.. ومن عيوبه أيضاً الإنفعال تجاه الألعاب العنيفة معه..
* عيوب تراوري من الممكن أن يعالجها المدرب، فجانب ضعف التركيز الذي يلازم اللاعب بين الحين والآخر يعالج بالتوجيه والحديث مع اللاعب.. وممارسة لعبة تنس الطاولة.. أما عيب الأنانية فيعالح بالتوجيه.. وقد يكون اللاعب غير أناني ولكنه يمارس الفردية بسبب ثقته الزائدة في نفسه.. أما الإنفعال الذي يعرضه لنيل الكروت الملونة فيعالج بالتوجيهات الصارمة للاعب قبل المباريات..
* ظاهرة الوقوف والتحسر على ضياع الفرص تعتبر من العيوب المرفوضة.. فاللاعب ينبغي أن يكون بارداً و ألا يتأثر بضياع الفرص.. فبمجرد أن تضيع الفرصة على اللاعب التحرك بسرعة لأداء الدور الدفاعي بتغطية المدافعين أو لاعبي الوسط وحرمانهم من استلام التمريرات من الحارس أو زملائهم المدافعين..
* من الأشياء المحببة في (تراوري) حرصه على شكر الله بالسجود عقب إحراز الأهداف.. كما يقلد بعض حركات نجم ريال مدريد (رونالدو) عقب تسجيل الأهداف.. ولذا اسميناه ب (التورنادو)!!
* كلمة (التورنادو) فيها خلط بين (تراوري و رونالدو).. والتورنادو طائرة حربية أوروبية مقاتلة أصلها من المملكة المتحدة..

زمن إضافي
* الحكم حافظ عبدالغني أصبح مثل زميله المعز أحمد يتجاهل كل مخالفات الجزاء التي ترتكب مع لاعبي المريخ.. ونحن لا زلنا نحمل كثيراً على هذا الحكم منذ أن تجاهل مخالفة الجزاء الواضحة التي ارتكبها مساوي مع كوفي في قمة الدورة الأولى الموسم الفائت..
* أمس الأول تجاهل الحكم حافظ أكثر من مخالفة جزاء ارتكبها لاعبو الأمل، خاصة أخذ الكرة باليد.. وحتى إعاقة الحارس لتراوري باليدين من قدميه تجاهلها حافظ.. ولم يحتسبها إلا بإشارة مساعده!!
* لا ندري سر عداء الحكم حافظ مع المحترف الغاني كوفي.. ففي مباراة المريخ والميرغني بكسلا الموسم الفائت أوشك كوفي أن يخرج شهيداً من كثرة عنف وضرب لاعبي الميرغني دون أن يجد أي حماية من الحكم حافظ عبد الغني حتى اضطر المدرب غارزيتو لسحب اللاعب كوفي من الملعب.
* وفي مباراة أمس الأول تعرض كوفي للعنف عدة مرات دون أن يجد الحماية من الحكم حافظ.. وعلى رأس ذلك المخالفة العنيفة التي تعرض لها كوفي وتسببت في إصابته وفشله في إكمال المباراة.. فحافظ تجاهل حتى احتساب هذه المخالفة التي تسببت في إخراج كوفي مصاباً!!
* هجوم المريخ يعتبر هو الأخطر والأسرع في الدوري وربما في أفريقيا.. ففي مقدمة المريخ أكثر من لاعب موهوب مثل ثنائي السرعة السام (العقرب والعنكبوت).. والتورنادو المالية.. والحريف النعسان وكوفي واوكرا وعبده جابر وإبراهومة.. لهذا من الطبيعي أن تكثر مخالفات الجزاء لصالح المريخ، ولكن حكام صلاح جاحدون في منح المريخ حقه في ركلات الجزاء!!
* في مباراة المريخ وأهلي الخرطوم السابقة استحق المريخ احتساب ثلاث ركلات جزاء الأولى ارتكبت مع مصعب في بداية المباراة، والثانية تعطيل الحارس بارتيز لتراوري المواجه للمرمى، والثالثة اعتراض المدافع عمر سليمان للكرة بيده المتحركة.. ولكن الحكم كركة اكتفى باحتساب المخالفة مع تراوري وتجاهل اثنتين!!
* يوم مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر بملعب النقعة تجاهل الحكم عبدالسميع (لا اسمع لا أري لا أتكلم) مخالفة جزاء كبيرة ارتكبت مع تراوري وأكد سيحة صحتها، وهو نفس الحكم الذي كان قد تجاهل مخالفة الجزاء التي ارتكبت مع محمد سيلا في بدايات مباراة المريخ والأمل عطبرة الموسم الفائت وأكد سيحة أيضاً صحتها.. ولكن عاد للمريخ حقه المسلوب بإرادة الله..
* وأمس الأول واصل حكام صلاح الإجحاف في منح المريخ حقه في ركلات الجزاء بواسطة الحكم حافظ والذي أرغمه مساعده على منح المريخ حقه في المخالفة المرتكبة مع تراوري..
* أصبح خصوم المريخ يعطلون لاعبي المريخ داخل منطقة الجزاء بصورة مكررة أو يستخدمون الأيادي في التأثير على حركة الكرة لعلمهم إن الحكام يندر أن يحتسبوا ركلة جزاء للمريخ!!
* على مجلس الإدارة أن يرصد ركلات الجزاء غير المحتسبة للمريخ ليتقدم بمذكرة احتجاج عنيفة لاتحاد الكرة ولجنة التحكيم المركزية.. فمن غير المعقول أن تهدر حقوق المريخ داخل الملعب بصورة مكررة وممجوجة.
* في الموسم الفائت نال المريخ عدداً كبيراً من ركلات الجزاء أثناء مشاركته الأفريقية وذلك بسبب سرعة وخطورة هجوم المريخ.. ولكن حكام صلاح بضمائرهم الميتة لا يمنحون المريخ حقه على المستوى المحلي!! زي ناس المعز أحمد وحافظ عبدالغني وعبدالسميع (لا أسمع لا أرى لا أتكلم)!! وإلى متى؟!.. لا نعلم!!
* بينما ينال الهلال العديد من ركلات الجزاء الوهمية مثلما شاهدنا في الموسم الفائت أبوشنب يمنح الهلال مخالفة جزاء وهمية ضد النسور.. وشانتير يمنح الهلال ركلة جزاء وهمية أمام مريخ كوستي كفلت له النقاط.. ومؤخراً شاهدنا معتز تمشيطية يمنح الهلال ركلتي جزاء غير مقنعتين أمام أهلي مدني!!
* يقال إن طاقم التحكيم الذي أدار لقاء المريخ والأمل لم يحضر الإجتماع التقليدي للمباراة.. ويتردد إن السبب في ذلك قيام لجنة التحكيم بتغيير طاقم تحكيم المباراة قبل ساعات من قيامها..!!
* ترى من هو الحكم الذي تم ابعاده؟ .. هل هو المعز أحمد.. أم معتز عبدالباسط (تمشيطية)؟! أكثر الحكام هضماً لحقوق المريخ!!
* أصدق التبريكات والتهانئ نسوقها للقطب الهلالي الزاكي التيجاني محمد إبراهيم بمناسبة عقد قران كريمته (آيات) على مهند محمود وقيع الله.. وبيت مال وعيال..







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

** كلمة (التورنادو) فيها خلط بين (تراوري و رونالدو).. والتورنادو طائرة حربية أوروبية مقاتلة أصلها من المملكة المتحدة..


*

----------


## kampbell

*
غايتوا ابو شيبه دي  بيبالغ مرات و بيقول كلام  ذي الفل 

*

----------

